# Amaranth?



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Is this amaranth? It looks similar to what I saw in the Territorial catalog, but I thought someone here might know definitively. I live in North Idaho as a geographical reference.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Leaves and heads do not look like any I have grown or seen. On the other hand it comes in many varities. From what I can see in the picture I would bet no.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

That is not Amaranth Amaranth has large light green leaves ovate to lance shaped leaves, hairy stout stems and an upright flower/seed spike


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

A little extra reading ...

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/grains-11814/


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Amaranth is a stalk plant, leaves jut outward up the stalk. I usually does not have rosette leaves (leaves at the base).


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

There is over 70 different Amaranth plants ... (wiki said 60 :dunno

I have one of the "bad" ones ... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

but from wiki ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amaranth


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

*Andi said:


> I have one of the "bad" ones ... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


If you have Spiny pigweed I feel your pain.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I thought I would check before I yanked it out, but now I know what I'm doing tomorrow.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

SlobberToofTigger said:


> If you have Spiny pigweed I feel your pain.


That stuff IS impossible to get rid of!


----------

